

Mistakes to Avoid as a Lean Startup - ecargnfx
http://uxceo.com/post/26338362669/7-huge-mistakes-to-avoid-as-a-lean-startup
Mistakes I've made over the past two years working on two startups.
======
trevor99
It's refreshing to see someone admit to their mistakes and grow from them!

